# Are some people just incapable of training a dog?



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

It sounds like you've been peeking in my windows! None of our dogs have ever minded daddy. Not even when he tells them ssssiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt, surely when you say it like that they should mind, right?!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Also if you repeat it enough times they should dog it right? Especially if there are no consequences for not doing it the first 10 times.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

You are not alone...we have had 5 Golden's over the last 25years (3 still with us). I have worked with professionals, have spent my life savings on video's, books, and brochures, and I still cannot train my dog well. Therefore I have spent my wife's savings on having or dogs professionally trained away from us. That works but I am just barely capable of maintaining their training...when the return from boot camp. But boy do I love my dogs!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Tayla's Mom said:


> Also if you repeat it enough times they should dog it right? Especially if there are no consequences for not doing it the first 10 times.


I catch myself in that sand pit. 

Sit 
Siiiit
Sit!
Bear. Sit! 

When I realize what I did I stop. Give us time to forget I just put my foot in my mouth and try again only with his attention and only once. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

I've seen it numbers of times in puppy classes. People who are totally clueless on timing trying to get a dog to sit/down/heel. The dog looks at them and they're looking away, they say a command when the dog is sniffing the ground. They don't get the basics of dog thinking. Either they are too aggressive with their dog, not forceful enough or just keep giving mixed signals that are impossible for even a super obedient dog to figure out.

So, yes.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Yep, it's not just your house  I think it's safe to say there are a lot of people who either don't know how or don't care to learn the right way to have some authority with the family dog. Plus it is definitely a learned thing for most people. I'm much better and more consistent than I was with my first dog out of college, but it's because it's important to me. I hope it helps to know you're not the only one


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

I am not a good trainer at all, but I love training my dog. Casper is our smartest dog yet, good thing for me. He knows tons of stuff. Including a lot of things I didn't mean to train him. Like begging for kleenex. I've read all the books. My husband has read none of them, but he has been to every dog school class with us. He's great with the dog. In fact, he's taught Casper most of the games. I teach him the obedience and the tricks. But - I do much better teaching tricks than obedience. Something to be learned there, I'm sure.

In one of our classes, there was this 11-year-old boy. He was the best trainer I've seen among all students. His timing and consistency was perfect. He and the dog were having a great time.

I guess I'm trying to say that some of us aren't great trainers, but it's not for lack of effort.


----------



## itried (Jan 6, 2013)

Yup, Kiki listens to me mostly which could prove to be a problem when I leave for college..


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'll be the first to admit I can't train a dog. I've never had dogs until adulthood so I dunno what to do LOL.

Tucker knows sit... and excuse me (move), and go lay down... that's about it! 

Pucci knows sit and his recall is a lot better than Tucker's but my hubby did that :


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

The first day of the class Max and I are taking now, the trainer asked us if our dogs knew their names. One girl said "of course!" So the trainer walked the dog away from her and said, "Call her." She did, "Lily! Lily! Lily! LILY!" We all laughed as the trainer said, "apparently her name is LilyLilyLily?" 

I always say Max is good in spite of me, not because of me.  Here's a probably dumb question - and I'll be asking in class too - when he doesn't respond to the first command, what should I do? Just stand there like a jackwagon till he finally does? Because sometimes I forget what I wanted him to do by the time he does it!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

laprincessa said:


> The first day of the class Max and I are taking now, the trainer asked us if our dogs knew their names. One girl said "of course!" So the trainer walked the dog away from her and said, "Call her." She did, "Lily! Lily! Lily! LILY!" We all laughed as the trainer said, "apparently her name is LilyLilyLily?"
> 
> I always say Max is good in spite of me, not because of me.  Here's a probably dumb question - and I'll be asking in class too - when he doesn't respond to the first command, what should I do? Just stand there like a jackwagon till he finally does? Because sometimes I forget what I wanted him to do by the time he does it!


Too funny! Yes, that's exactly what I do. I will stand there 15 minutes if that's what it takes to get Bentley to do what I've asked him to.
That doesn't happen very often now that he's older but it used to happen a lot. DH has no patience for it.

One day I told him to sit so I could put his harness on him, he was so excited he couldn't control himself. That time I stood there for 22 minutes before I finally put the harness away and went back in the living room. No walk.
DH did everything he could to convince me to just grab him and put it on, luckily I'm as stubborn as Bentley


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Bentleysmom said:


> Too funny! Yes, that's exactly what I do. I will stand there 15 minutes if that's what it takes to get Bentley to do what I've asked him to.
> That doesn't happen very often now that he's older but it used to happen a lot. DH has no patience for it.
> 
> One day I told him to sit so I could put his harness on him, he was so excited he couldn't control himself. That time I stood there for 22 minutes before I finally put the harness away and went back in the living room. No walk.
> DH did everything he could to convince me to just grab him and put it on, luckily I'm as stubborn as Bentley


You are a far more patient woman than I! 
I suppose I could take my Kindle along and read while I wait for him? One of my friends told me that she would pass this guy every day, he would be standing along the road waiting for his dog to do something. She'd go past a half hour later, same position. I told her I'd have to have a beer and a book and a lawn chair!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I fear the dogs have trained us, not the other way around. :uhoh: :doh:


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

My house too! My husband nor son can get Roxxi to do anything and they repeat it over and over and over, crazy!

The other day we were at the park playing ball inside the fenced baseball field. He wanted her to come to him so he said "Roxxi come" she didn't, so he said it again. I finally looked at him and said please stop you look stupid yelling "Roxxi come" over and over. He just stared at me with a dumbfounded look on his face.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

laprincessa said:


> The first day of the class Max and I are taking now, the trainer asked us if our dogs knew their names. One girl said "of course!" So the trainer walked the dog away from her and said, "Call her." She did, "Lily! Lily! Lily! LILY!" We all laughed as the trainer said, "apparently her name is LilyLilyLily?"
> 
> I always say Max is good in spite of me, not because of me.  Here's a probably dumb question - and I'll be asking in class too - when he doesn't respond to the first command, what should I do? Just stand there like a jackwagon till he finally does? Because sometimes I forget what I wanted him to do by the time he does it!


We covered this in class! It's the 10-treat thing. Get 10 treats. Set the timer for 1 minute. Then ask the dog to Sit (or whatever) as many times as you can in 1 minute. At the end of one minute, count your treats. If you have 0 left, then you can increase the difficulty of the task. If you have 5 left, then just keep at it. If you have 10 left, then you need to step back in the training. For example, with Sit, you'd go back to luring the dog into a sit. If you are using shaping, then go back and reward something not as perfect. So, no, you don't just wait around for ever. You go back to giving the dog more help until he gets better.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

quilter said:


> We covered this in class! It's the 10-treat thing. Get 10 treats. Set the timer for 1 minute. Then ask the dog to Sit (or whatever) as many times as you can in 1 minute. At the end of one minute, count your treats. If you have 0 left, then you can increase the difficulty of the task. If you have 5 left, then just keep at it. If you have 10 left, then you need to step back in the training. For example, with Sit, you'd go back to luring the dog into a sit. If you are using shaping, then go back and reward something not as perfect. So, no, you don't just wait around for ever. You go back to giving the dog more help until he gets better.


I need to remember this!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

Chloe is the same. I found something that works though and it is quite funny. If she is playing deaf with me or my family, if I let out a shocked "Uh!" she will listen right away! Then she will come and lay at my feet and roll over. I guess I am the Alpha...Even though I am a total mush with her, it is at if she is telling me " no mommy, don't be dissapointed in me! I am a good dog and I'll listen!" Melts my heart every time. She is so sweet! <3


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

My husband and I do pretty well with the Goldens but we also have a Papillon. For some reason sit, here and no just don't seem to work. She barely responds to her name!!! She looks at commands more like suggestions


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> It sounds like you've been peeking in my windows! None of our dogs have ever minded daddy. Not even when he tells them ssssiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt, surely when you say it like that they should mind, right?!


Hahaha this cracks me up! I've had people say this to Ben and think he's not trained because he doesn't listen. And he just looks at them like they're not trained.  


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

All of my dogs adore my dad because he is the softie! If you look cute you get a cookie! If you look at him you get a cookie! If you sit by him while he is eating he will get you a cookie!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

MikaTallulah said:


> All of my dogs adore my dad because he is the softie! If you look cute you get a cookie! If you look at him you get a cookie! If you sit by him while he is eating he will get you a cookie!


and this is wrong?


----------

